# My rat is having a seizure



## pinkrat (Aug 19, 2009)

My pet rat is having strange seizures, anyone knows why? 
He used to be sick when he was a baby, and I had to feed him and take care of him. He is about 6 months now. 
Here's a link to a video of him....
Thanks for the help :-\

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0ZbX72DZNc


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

I cant really help, but that's really sad. I've never seen/heard of anything like that. I hope you get some answers and that he will be OK. You and he will be in my thoughs :-[


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Have you took him to the vet? If so, what was their opinion? If he hasn't been to the vet I'd definitely make an appointment. You mention an ear infection in the text on youtube - was this treated? 

Ratguide has some information on seizures which you may find useful to read: http://ratguide.com/health/neurological/seizures.php


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

As far as the seizure itself, it doesn't seem that bad, he comes out of it very quickly and doesn't thrash around like I have seen. It could be treatable with anti-seizure meds if you want to go that route. The actually spinning is what concerns me, has he always done that? Or is this newer too? If so I think he's got another inner ear infection, they are always prone after having one before.


----------



## pinkrat (Aug 19, 2009)

*re*

Yes, i took him to a vet, he gave him antibiotics to treat his ear infection. He is in a better state then when he was a baby, he can eat, walk, jump but he does it in a weird way. He is not spinning usually, but he was spinning when he had the infection, he just walked around in circles, he's better now.
The vet thinks it's a neural problem.


----------

